# Mvp This May Interest Somebody



## andro (10/4/14)

http://ukvapers.org/Thread-Free-Mod-Wrap-Stencils-Templates


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

Cool stuff. That will make thing much easier getting some wraps!


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

Nice find @andro 

@TylerD do you perhaps have a drawing + dimensions of the Reo Grand's sliding door in your database?


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

johan said:


> Nice find @andro
> 
> @TylerD do you perhaps have a drawing + dimensions of the Reo Grand's sliding door in your database?


No, but I will measure an post tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

TylerD said:


> No, but I will measure an post tomorrow.



Thanks, appreciate


----------



## Hein510 (10/4/14)

andro said:


> http://ukvapers.org/Thread-Free-Mod-Wrap-Stencils-Templates


Thanx @andro , your post made me start looking into wraps and I actually got a template from Google images for my SVD, had some carbon look vinyl and wrapped it! New found love for my SVD!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (11/4/14)

Wow @Hein510 - that looks so cool. So different to the silver. Total transformation!


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

Looks awesome man.

Don't forget to cut out the holes in the ring for the 510 connection.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/4/14)

wow that looks sic!


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Here you go Johan. It is an A4 PDF



Thanks @TylerD - I wanted to say you're a darling, but it just don't sound right to me - I'll just stik with THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Oops! It tells me I don't have permission / authorisation when I click on the attachment? HELP


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

johan said:


> Thanks @TylerD - I wanted to say you're a darling, but it just don't sound right to me - I'll just stik with THANK YOU VERY MUCH


I took it off. I printed it and compared to my door and it's smaller than the door. I'm just busy sorting it out quickly. Will send it in a bit.


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Great - don't need to spend too much time @TylerD - a "Boesman skets" with dimensions are good enough, I'm not using it as stencil template.


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

I've printed it 1:1, but when I print it it is just a bit smaller than my door. Don't know if I'm printing it wrong.
Anyway, this is the dimensions. @johan .


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

TylerD said:


> I've printed it 1:1, but when I print it it is just a bit smaller than my door. Don't know if I'm printing it wrong.
> Anyway, this is the dimensions. @johan .


Just a suggestion, it could be page borders that are causing the shrink in the image


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Just a suggestion, it could be page borders that are causing the shrink in the image


Cool thanks. It is printed 1:1 so if anyone prints it, just make sure it is right when printed.
The dimensions shown is true and right dimensions.


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

TylerD said:


> I've printed it 1:1, but when I print it it is just a bit smaller than my door. Don't know if I'm printing it wrong.
> Anyway, this is the dimensions. @johan .



Thank you very much @TylerD, exactly what I was looking for

Reactions: Like 1


----------

